

For-Profit Fiasco: California Public Colleges Turn to Web Courses - spikels
http://www.thenation.com/blog/173350/profit-fiasco-california-public-colleges-turn-web-courses

======
spikels
More people attacking online education. While again mostly based on
misunderstandings I have some sympathy for the argument that this may be best
done by a non-profit. I'm a little worried what may happen when Coursera tries
to monitize their platform. I hope they take a gentle approach keeping courses
free for students. What if the Gates foundation bought or built a MOOC?

Also not sure I understand the politics involved. Steinberg seems to be taking
a pretty aggressive approach which may hurt online education by energizing
opposition to it generally.

That said I'm sure any of the modern systems will be an improvement to the
current poorly designed online courses at CA public colleges.

